# Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?



## nleslie (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been to both MAC stores- David Jones & Myer- in the CBD several times, and have always forgotten to ask if they carry empty eyeshadow palettes and pigments. I know the pigment thing might be a dumb question but on the MAC website for Australia the only pigments you can buy are for the collections (no Vanilla or Violet? Gah!) so I'm really not sure, and I haven't seen pigments anywhere in the stores anyway: maybe they're out of sight or something?

I'm going into the city in a few days and want to pick up a couple of pigment samples but I don't even know if they even have them! Also knowing that they have palettes would be good because I've got enough shadows to depot now and I don't want to get a palette on eBay if I really don't have to.

Sorry this was kind of all over the place.. If anyone has any info I'd be very grateful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a ton guys!

Nora

Also: I just found out about Mecca and that they carry Philosophy, Stila and Nars. Apparently they're in Myer but for some reason I always miss the counter when I go there? Where in the world is the Mecca counter? Haha! XD


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

Pigments and Palettes are only available at PRO stores.. I am not sure if there is one in Perth?  We have Mecca cosmetica in Myer as well as other shopping malls.. Maybe visit their website and it might lead you to store locations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  By the way.. Are you after 15 or 4 pan palette?  I have a quad/4 pan palette, which hasn't been used as I only use 15


----------



## stella89 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

hey another perth girl! yay!

to answer your questions: unfortunately neither mac myer or DJs carry pigments (except when they come out with LE collections) or empty palettes, you can only buy them at the mac PRO stores in sydney and melbourne (which sucks!)
we are supposed to be getting a pro store soon though...... just a rumour i heard!
so at this stage, ebay would be the easiest way. or you could try calling the pro stores and seeing if you could do a mail order (the phone numbers should be on the aussie mac website)

also, mecca cosmetica has 3 seperate stores in perth - hay st mall (near borders), bay view tce in claremont, and garden city. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Esme (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

They don't carry MAC at the Garden City (Booragoon) Mecca or the Claremont one. 
Seriously, a pro store? How great would that be?


----------



## redambition (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

in terms of pigments and palettes, either the Melbourne or Sydney Pro Stores should be able to do a mail order for you.

in terms of Mecca Cosmetica, I know for sure there's one on Hay St Mall in the CBD. 

Full list of WA (and the rest of Australia) Mecca stores here


----------



## Esme (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

Not all Meccas carry MAC, though. That was my point.


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

...Mecca doesn't carry MAC at all. It's never been part of the brand portfolio and never will be.

Please don't offer CPs, sales or swaps in this thread. Keep it confined to the CB forum.


----------



## nleslie (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esme* 

 
_Not all Meccas carry MAC, though. That was my point._

 
I know that. I didn't ask if Mecca carried MAC. I asked WHERE was Mecca. Is it close to Kit, Dior? I know it's in the CBD and I know it's in Hay St. Mall, I just always seem to miss it when I'm there.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

I think you may be able to get them (PRO store) to send one to your store though, just pay with a CC before hand...


----------



## Esme (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

I thought the Mecca in the CBD carried MAC! My bad. I hate going into the CBD, see what this Yank knows about anything!


----------



## nleslie (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Perth: Eyeshadow palettes & pigments?*

Haha, no dramas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a Yank too. ^^


----------

